#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Knie Arthroskopie, Op Bericht und wie weiter? >

## alfimi

Vor knapp zwei Wochen fand die diagnostische kniearthroskopie statt. Dabei wurde wenig gemacht. In 4 Wochen ist Besprechung wie weiter?  Op Bericht:  Indikation: Siehe auch Sprechstundenberichte. Bei persistierenden Beschwerden nach lateraler Teilmeniskektomie und MR-Thomographisch nachgewiesenen Knorpelläsionen wurde die Indikation zur diagnostischen Kniearthroskopie mit Debridement, ggfs. Knorpelbehandlung gestellt. Die Patientin wurde über den Eingriff, die Risiken und das postoperative Prozedere aufgeklärt und willigte schriftlich ein.    Technik: RL. Maquetten Arthrostress. Hautdesinfektion mit betaseptik und steriles abdecken in üblicher Weise. Perioperative Antibiotikaprophylaxe. Team-Time-Out.  Kniegelenksarthroskopie: setzen eines anterolateralem Arthroskopieportals und medialen Instrumentierportals.    Retropatelär: Chondrophie grad II bis III der medialen Facette, laterale Facette und Trochlea mit regelrechtem Knorpelüberzug.    Mediales Kompartiment:  Intakter Meniskus. Regelrechter Knorpelüberzug femorotibial. Recessus unauffällig.    Zentrales Kompartiment: HKB intakt. VKB intakt, jedoch mit dem Anschein einer Elingation bei Dr Prüfung der vorderen Schublade. Am medialen Aspekt der lateralen Femurkondyle zeigt sich ein Randostheophyt, welcher mit dem Shaver abgetragen wird.    Laterales Kompartiment: Lateraler Recessus unauffällig mit intakter Politeussehne.  Status nach Teilmeniskektomie im Bereich der Pars intermedia bis zum vorderhorn, wo sich kaum mehr Restmeniskus zeigt. In diesem Bereich auch synovialitische veränderungen. Das Hinterhorn zeigt sich mit ausgefranstem oberen Blatt. Dies wird mit dem Stanzer und dem Shaver ausgeglichen und geglättet. Femortibial zeigt sich eine diffuse Fortgeschrittene chondropathie Graf III - fokal IV. Bei dieser diffusen fortgeschritten Chondropathie erfolgt lediglich ein leichtes Debridement der instabilen Knorpelanteile mit den Shaver, ansonsten entscheiden wir uns gegen weitere Knorpelbehandlung. Absaugen der Spülflüssigkeit. Wundverschluss mit Donat Einzelknopfnähten. Trockener, steriler Wundverband und leichte Kompressionsbandage.    
Vor der ask wurden Optionen angesprochen:
1: Meniskusersatz transplantat (Leichen Meniskus). Dies ist jedoch keine Pflichtleistung der Kasse. Darum müsste ich das ev selbst bezahlen? 
2. teilprothese. Ich bin jedoch noch keine 50ig 
welche Optionen gibt es und sind erfolgversprechende?

----------


## BioTherapeut

Hallo Alfimi,
ich würde so lange wie möglich die Operation hinaus zögern.Erkundigen könntest Du Dich einmal nach der ACP Therapie.
LG

----------


## alfimi

Es war die Idee, dass der knorpelschaden behoben und angebohrt wird, dadurch sollten Stammzellen rauslaufen und den knorpelschaden beheben. Der war aber zu gross. Danke aber für den Hinweis.

----------

